# MBT shoes



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone wear MBT shoes?

Just bought a pair in the hope of helping knee and back pain. Wearing them around the house at present - feels a little strange. Tried them on at a local shop but ordered on line saving £50.

Interested in ideas of how to break them in!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think you break them in, I think they break you in. 8O 

tony


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi bozzer

I have seen these at a local outlet centre for £90 :roll: Brown leather and they look well made.

I was wondering if this is this a good price, and if it is, do they do any good?

ie knee problems

I will follow with interest


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bozzer said:


> Does anyone wear MBT shoes?
> 
> Just bought a pair in the hope of helping knee and back pain. Wearing them around the house at present - feels a little strange. Tried them on at a local shop but ordered on line saving £50.
> 
> Interested in ideas of how to break them in!!


Do you mean the clip in type shoe with the cleat on them which accommodates a special pedal?

steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Chigman said:


> bozzer said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone wear MBT shoes?
> ...


Hi Steve

no , these

http://www.milletsports.co.uk/footwear/mbt/mens/mbt-shuguli-gtx-chocolate-mens-professional-shoe/


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Chigman
No they are Swiss made shoes and sandals.
The shape of the sole makes you stand more upright (supposedly) I was told they may help my knee problems. After looking at shoes at the weekend and many were £70+ so decided to have a go.
StAubyns 
£90 seems a good price I paid £99 for the style I wanted but they were £155 in the local shop.
So far comfy but I was told to build up the time I wear them start at 2 hours.
Will let you know how they go.
I like the comment they will break me in because that is just what they should do change my posture and make me use different muscles.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Do you mean the clip in type shoe with the cleat on them which accommodates a special pedal?
> 
> steve


No that's an SPD shoe.

I have fancied the MBT but ended up buying some FitFlop sandels in the Summer. Wore them alot for about 2 months and then their benefit kicked in. Have been running for years with tight and sore hamstrings and glutes and suddenly the injuries disappeared.

Have now bought myself some Fitflop winter boots. These didn't need any breaking in or getting used to as they do not have the curved sole like the MBT. Instead they have a wobble board built into the soles.

Good luck with the shoes - if you persist I'm sure that they will do your back and knee some good.

Julie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

As gemmy said, they break _you _in!
After reading a previous post on here a few weeks ago, I bought a pair (new) off ebay for £21.99. I have worn them a few times both outdoors walking and around the house. They are very comfortable, but do make you feel very tall and make you stand up straight. I think they may have upset my back problems a bit or it could have been a new exercise I tried on the Wii. :wink: I have to admit I havent worn them for a bit - seem to spend most of my time in wellies - could be something to do with the weather? :roll: I will go back to them when (_if_) it gets drier.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > bozzer said:
> ...


Soz-I read it as MTB shoes as in mountain bike shoes  :lol:

steve


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife and a couple of her friends have them and swear by them.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I had a pair and could not get on with them. Not only did they take a while to break in, I also fell off them and turned my ankle occasionally. In the end I sold them on ebay and got some "earth" negative heel shoes, and find them much more comfortable, and just as effective at correcting posture without the "wobble" factor.

My husband has a pair and thinks they are great...each to their own....he does however fall forward if I snog him too hard as he loses his balance on them


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just bought a pair of MBT Tariki shoes. tried them in the shop and they felt really comfortable. There was a very noticeable difference when I put my old shoes on - they felt flat and it was this pair that felt strange. 8O 

I have just been for a short walk, about a mile and they are noticeably different. The calfs of both legs ached, instead of just my right knee :? 

They do feel extremely comfortable, and I look forward to trying them out again  

BTW, they were £90, instead of the recommended £160


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we sold these in our shop in the Ipswich David Lloyd leisure complex in 08, tried them myself but thought they were just another advertising gimmick. We sold one or two pairs before sending them back.

Olley


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Olley

I'm open minded about wether they work or don't work. I've had a problem with my right knee which has restricted my walking, and I want to get back to covering some distance again.

If they help, that will be great


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

littlenell said:


> I had a pair and could not get on with them. Not only did they take a while to break in, I also fell off them and turned my ankle occasionally. In the end I sold them on ebay and got some "earth" negative heel shoes, and find them much more comfortable, and just as effective at correcting posture without the "wobble" factor.
> 
> My husband has a pair and thinks they are great...each to their own....he does however fall forward if I snog him too hard as he loses his balance on them


Head over heels in love. Couldn't resist
Sorry I digress
viator


----------

